# Sourdough starter



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Anyone who would be interested in having some sourdough starter that came from the Richard Proenneke days, please PM me and I'll send you some I dried, and a recipe. You just dissolve it into some water, mix it into flour and water and watch it go. It's turned out to be a very forgiving culture - I only feed it once a week in the winter and it lives in a crock on my kitchen windowsill. It tastes great, and makes good bread too. I love helping to keep his legacy alive.

Anyway, passing along the prepping spirit in any way I can.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

YUM!!

Signe me up. I have hit or miss trying to capture wild strains. Something already caught that doesn't require store yeast would ROCK!!!


----------



## memajar (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh I would love to have some, was just tell my son about looking for it. Thanks


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hintonlady and memajar, please PM me your names and addresses and I'll send some on to you. For the others who did PM me, I'll get it in the mail soon. I might have to dry some more from my starter since quite a few people are interested. And no, I don't want money for it or the postage. It will only cost me one stamp to send it. Enjoy!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats neat, you don't make your own?

How come?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I did make my own a time or two and it either died or smelled bad after a while. One time I had it in the oven, using the light to warm it, and accidently turned it on without remembering....that one died too. 

I was ready to try again when I discovered the lady selling Dick Proenneke's sourdough. It's been great sourdough, and I can see why his pancakes and biscuits were so delicious. I started drying some of it to keep in case I kill the active one, then decided to share since it's cheap to make, easy to dry and cheap to send.

I've got a lot of requests now, so I have a new batch drying. It will be a few days before it's ready to send, but I'll get it mailed off...


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I did make my own a time or two and it either died or smelled bad after a while. One time I had it in the oven, using the light to warm it, and accidently turned it on without remembering....that one died too.
> 
> I was ready to try again when I discovered the lady selling Dick Proenneke's sourdough. It's been great sourdough, and I can see why his pancakes and biscuits were so delicious. I started drying some of it to keep in case I kill the active one, then decided to share since it's cheap to make, easy to dry and cheap to send.
> 
> I've got a lot of requests now, so I have a new batch drying. It will be a few days before it's ready to send, but I'll get it mailed off...


Thats cool.

I usually make up a fresh batch of starter, after each time that we move.

Being career military we moved a lot for a while. Since retiring and moving into our farm house I have been using this batch of starter for a few years now, with no problems.

I am not familiar with Dick Proenneke.

My Great uncles were gold miners in Alaska, and would wear a scarf around their neck and under their jacket holding their sourdough. Helping to keep them warm as they panned for gold.

Fortunately it does not require any yeast to start up a fresh batch of sourdough starter. It is one of those things that you can start-up just about anywhere with only flour, sugar and water. And in a week you can be producing a loaf every day.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got 16 requests....I'm so honored to share Richard Proenneke's sourdough. It will take me a few days to dry enough to send to everyone, but it will come.

For those who don't know who he is, or want to learn more about him here are some links:

http://www.amazon.com/One-Mans-Wild...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1232934870&sr=8-1

I REALLY loved this one:

http://www.amazon.com/More-Readings...bs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1232934870&sr=8-2

And here are some videos, although he wasn't very happy about them since they took a lot of liberties with his writings and films:

http://www.amazon.com/Alone-Wildern...=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1232934870&sr=8-10

And here is where I got the original sourdough, which I'm sharing with those who ask:

http://www.alaskasgoldenspoon.com/photos.cfm

I emailed this woman to ask how she got Proenneke's sourdough and she replied with the chain of people who passed it along. I'm satisfied that she's selling the original sourdough he used.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Mom_of_Four said:


> ... I emailed this woman to ask how she got Proenneke's sourdough and she replied with the chain of people who passed it along. I'm satisfied that she's selling the original sourdough he used.


Selling?

OMG


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Oh I wish I had known you could dry it! I had some great stuff going and now it's died and I have to start over..........


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Lorian, send me your address again by PM and I'll send you some!


----------



## Little House (Nov 18, 2007)

Does the sour dough work with whole wheat flour or just white flour. I had some that was pretty good, but when I switched to fresh ground whole wheat, it just didn't work the same. I have read that it is because the whole wheat is 'sharper' and cuts up the gluten making it not rise as well. Anyway, if you think that it might work with fresh ground whole wheat, I'd like to try some.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Mom of Four -- could you maybe post the drying process for those of us who would like to try saving some yeast culture this way?

Thanks


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

I just sent you a PM...thanks in advance-MissKitty


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread but I've pm'd you also. You are so kind to do this for us....thanks!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Mom of Four -- could you maybe post the drying process for those of us who would like to try saving some yeast culture this way?
> 
> Thanks


I just scoop out about 1/2 cup of starter mix onto some wax paper on a plate. I let it dry naturally, or turn a fan on it. I've never used the dehydrator because I'm afraid even low heat would kill it. Once it's dried, I crumble it into a baggie, or even grind it in my mortar and pestle. It only takes about a teaspoon of it to get a new batch going. 

I haven't had it stored long enough to know if it has a shelf life but I'm guessing it's similar to regular yeast when it's dried. We could probably even freeze it for a longer time. 

After killing a few of my other sourdough starters, I decided to store some of this one. It came to me dried on a wooden spoon, so I figured drying it would work. I reconstituted a little of it to check, and it was active and bubbly just like the real thing.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Little House said:


> Does the sour dough work with whole wheat flour or just white flour. I had some that was pretty good, but when I switched to fresh ground whole wheat, it just didn't work the same. I have read that it is because the whole wheat is 'sharper' and cuts up the gluten making it not rise as well. Anyway, if you think that it might work with fresh ground whole wheat, I'd like to try some.


Yes it works with either.

How fast did you do the switch?

If I am going to shift from one kind of flour to another, then I do a 50/50 mix for a couple loaves, just to kind of get the yeast ready for making the shift.

Like many things, say a goat, a goat can eat near anything, but you cant just change it's diet all in one day. A more gradual shift goes easier.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm so pleased - I've had about 30 people request some of the starter....I'm sure Dick Proenneke would be amazed to know how many people are interested in his life and his sourdough!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I just scoop out about 1/2 cup of starter mix onto some wax paper on a plate. I let it dry naturally, or turn a fan on it. I've never used the dehydrator because I'm afraid even low heat would kill it. Once it's dried, I crumble it into a baggie, or even grind it in my mortar and pestle. It only takes about a teaspoon of it to get a new batch going.
> 
> I haven't had it stored long enough to know if it has a shelf life but I'm guessing it's similar to regular yeast when it's dried. We could probably even freeze it for a longer time.
> 
> After killing a few of my other sourdough starters, I decided to store some of this one. It came to me dried on a wooden spoon, so I figured drying it would work. I reconstituted a little of it to check, and it was active and bubbly just like the real thing.


Thank you


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Little House said:


> Does the sour dough work with whole wheat flour or just white flour. I had some that was pretty good, but when I switched to fresh ground whole wheat, it just didn't work the same. I have read that it is because the whole wheat is 'sharper' and cuts up the gluten making it not rise as well. Anyway, if you think that it might work with fresh ground whole wheat, I'd like to try some.


Alternatively, when you reconstituted the starter and get it going well, you could divide it in two different containers, one in which you gradually convert the feedings over to complete whole wheat flour. It selects for the strain of yeast which best feeds on the whole wheat.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

ET1 SS said:


> Thats cool.
> 
> I usually make up a fresh batch of starter, after each time that we move.
> 
> ...



The best starters I had were when I lived in Alaska... the flavor was outstanding... here not so much and hard to keep alive...


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

I know now the man you are speaking of...We have tapes of his adventures in Alaska....been quite awhile ago that I watched them...not sure I even have them anymore...They were VHS...
This man sure roughed it and lived a life of solitude....He used skills only living in that fashion could be learned....MissKitty


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

OK! I just finished sealing the envelope on the last of 38 little baggies of dried sourdough starter. I hope everyone enjoys it, and has many happy loafs of bread from it.

If you PMed me to ask for some and don't get it in the next week, please PM again. I might have lost a few when the board went down that night.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Mine came yesterday....thank you so much! 

I can't wait to get it started. This will be my first attempt with sourdough but I'm going to do some reading on the subject and get myself educated. The Golden Spoon site looks like it has some good information.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've sent a total of 45 little baggies out now - happy to share and hope everyone makes great bread with it!


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

Just wanted you to know, I got mine and hope to start it soon! Thank you so much!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

My sourdough came with much drama, almost trauma.

I suffer from pregnancy related forgetfulness, this comes in handy later in the story.

Went on day trip w/DH. Son came home before we did so I called him. He had brought up the mail. Said I had a letter from NC. I said hmmm, okay from who. He said it was a lady.

At this point the wheels are turning and I'm upset. My mentally unstable ex (really he is certifiable) lives in NC. I start worrying if he sent something, had an equally nutty girlfriend who sent something or worse, court papers over custody. This scared me stiff because ex does not have my street addy for safety reasons. I protect my location like fort knox.

I told DS to open the letter because waiting to get home an hour from then would kill me. He opens it and announces.......

"It's a baggie of white powder"

He and I had just discussed white powder in the mail and what it's implications can mean. (anthrax in the news etc. etc.)

Needless to say I paniced, BAD. I was within seconds of telling him to put it down and to leave the house and I was going to call the sheriff. Then he piped up, "there's a letter with it". I tried to be calm and asked him to read it. He said "it's sourdough". My heart started beating again and I felt like a total goof.

I learned two things....
1.Mail from NC freaks me out, lol.
2.Thank goodness for the printed recipes or the feds may have shown up. 



I can't believe I just admitted that,lol. :banana02:


----------



## NicoleandBrian (Feb 1, 2006)

Got mine yesterday! I can't wait to start using it! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

I got mine yesterday also and hope to start it very soon. Thank you so very much :dance:.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Hintonlady . . . you crack me up!

ROTFL


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you!!!!...Thank you!!!!...I got mine!!!
Now, how can I keep it at a constant temp???...It varies so much in the temp in our house...MissKitty


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

When it gets really cold in our house, I put mine in the electric stove with the light on. It keeps it at about 80F and it stays active. Probably just the pilot light in a gas stove would be warm enough. If you've got a wood stove or a kero heater, you can set it somewhere near, so it stays warm. If your house is cold all the time, the sourdough will just be dormant and you'll need to gently warm it up right before you want to use it. 

But you do have to keep it warm the first few days, to get the culture going. Do you have a heating pad?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I got mine Sunday, and just added more flour and water. Its bubbling away. Thanks so much Mom of four for sharing this with us, at no cheap expense (stamps baggies and envelopes, not to mention the time to dry and get it all out to us). You are truly a wonderful person. 
I hope to make some bread this weekend, and now, with the instructions, I will dry some so I dont kill it.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

It was my pleasure....it was a fun project, and I love knowing that so many people will be using Richard Proenneke's (and my) sourdough starter! Plus it was cheaper than a trip to the book store or Bass Pro Shops.  I'm still getting requests, which I'll fill this week.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm starting mine today too--isn't Mom of four a nice lady for sharing? Now, what can we do for her?


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I got mine yesterday, I'll probably wait until it's warmer to start it as we're having unusually cold weather here.

Thank-you Mom of Four;
Dawn


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

I have a sourdough, not this particular variety, but one started on my counter with rye and water about a month ago. It did better in the cooler temps than in the warmth of the microwave with a bulb running underneath (which usually serves as my proof box for bread).

I had no idea there were so many sourdough fans around here. 

Mine stays in the fridge to control it's growth until we need more bread.


----------



## justanacre (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much!! I'm starting it today!


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

The starter has arrived, Herself is elated, and I am eagerly awaiting the first batch of Richard Proenneke inspired sourdough pancakes with maple syrup. 

Thank you once again for your kindness, generosity, and precious time.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

We had pancakes made with MOF's starter for supper last night. Really good stuff.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

This is the fifth day for mine, I've been stirring last 2 days, but no bubbles yet. I'm thinking I may need to feed it now?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Go ahead and feed it, and try keeping it warmer. Mine goes to sleep quickly if it gets too cold. It should be at least a little bubbly by now. 

And if all else fails PM me and I'll send you another bit to try.

This morning I made french toast for my family, and added 1/2 cup sourdough to the egg mixture. Tasted great!


----------



## jfriendly (Jul 18, 2002)

Here's another sourdough starter. Go to [email protected]. This sourdough goes back to 1849 on a wagon train to Oregon. You send a stamped return envelope and for courtesy, include a dollar or two. It's a foundation that shares small dried starter samples. It's a mild sourdough and works great.
It's worth looking at just for the story behind it.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've gotten some very nice PMs and a few cards from people who got the sourdough. And I've hesitated to say anything because I don't want anyone to feel obligated to send anything. Honestly, I did this because I wanted to share, not because I wanted something in return.

I've thanked people privately when I could, but this one stumped me because I didn't keep the usernames and real names/addresses together. Thanks to the person who sent me some lavender from Texas. I love it, and will tuck it into the drawer that holds my unmentionables. I also got some soap from someone and thanked her privately.

And for all the other (over 50!) people who have asked for a sample of Proenneke's sourdough....please don't feel you need to send me something in return. This is a gift, a project of sharing! Honestly I didn't want anything in return!


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

It was a great gift I might add. We used ours for the first loaf yesterday. I was going to save some as insurance against it going bad, and I want to work with getting it used to fresh ww flour. Keep an eye on your mailbox.


----------



## Little House (Nov 18, 2007)

I got mine, but decided to wait a couple of weeks to start it. It is just too cold in the house to get it going. In a few weeks it will be warmer and I think that it will be easier to start. I can't wait!


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

Got mine yesterday, thank you so much, never used a starter before, have your directions, and will use them. Thank you so much.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Made sourdough French bread yesterday with your starter. It didn't rise as much as my old "dearly departed" starter did but then that starter was very old, very strong, and I just mixed yours a week or so ago. The flavor was delicious though and I know it will raise bread better as it gets older. I never used regular yeast to boost my old sourdough and in the beginning we ate a lot of flattish loaves from it too.

Thanks again.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you for your generosity!!

I got my starter, but didn't have a crock pot to put in. I searched and searched for a decent (and cheap) pot. I finally found something at leeners.com It was supposed to be a sourdough crock pot - with a wooden lid (confirmed by the lady on the phone) Well, it came in the mail today. It was a cheap plastic tub with a plastic lid!!!!

They will be getting a call tomorrow! Don't buy from leeners

SC


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I bought this crock from King Arthur Flour, but you can buy any type of container or even use a glass jar with a loose cover:










BTW, mine never foamed up like the one in the picture. It gently bubbles, and is much less reactive than some sourdoughs.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

MOF, that looks more like what I get when I make a "sponge" to make bread either with regular yeast or sourdough. I keep my starter like a medium pancake batter and it too bubbles gently, not at all like this.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Lisa

Got my starter today.
Can't wait to try it.

Thank you so much


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

You and one other person are the last ones I mailed out, earlier this week. I got sidetracked by drying some more sourdough and a school project and kind of forgot to mail them - whoops! Everyone else should have had theirs a week or two by now. If for some reason you didn't get an envelope from me, please PM me and I'll send another one. 

I haven't counted lately, but there were over 60 people who responded, and I'm so pleased to be able to share Richard Proenneke's sourdough. You are all welcome!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Mom of Four, you really rock!!
If anyone hasnt tried the pancakes, you havent lived!!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ Thank you, Beaglebiz! I love that recipe myself! I wish I had the original one Proenneke used for his sourdough but I don't remember him putting it in his journals (and I've read them all).

Just got two more requests via PM for the starter. And a request also to post the states where all the sourdough went to. Let me get on hubby's laptop and I'll be able to post them. They were from all over!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, here is the breakdown so far:

Wisconsin 5
Illinois	4
Montana	2
Michigan	3
Texas 7
Missouri	3
Oklahoma	3
Wyoming	2
Kentucky	4
Georgia	3
Arkansas	3
Florida	2
Alabama	1
Pennsylvania 6
Ohio 4
South Carolina	1
Idaho 3
Minnesota	3
New York	2
California	3
Colorado	1
Washington 3
Alabama	2
Maine 1
North Carolina 1
Tennessee 3
Kansas 2


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

That's really neat.


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

anniew said:


> That's really neat.


Yes it is - it's so neighborly - and so "homesteadie" It's wonderful


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Got my starter today and can't wait to get it going. Thanks Lisa!:angel:

I wonder if an old stoneware flour canister would work as a sourdough crock? Any ideas?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

diamondtim said:


> Got my starter today and can't wait to get it going. Thanks Lisa!:angel:
> 
> I wonder if an old stoneware flour canister would work as a sourdough crock? Any ideas?


That should work fine


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, it would work fine as long as there's no seal/gasket around the lid. The sourdough needs to breathe...even a jar with a lid with holes poked in it would work, as long as you have some cheesecloth in the lid to keep out gnats. They love sourdough!


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

to say: Thank you for your neighborliness - came today!!
Yaaaa


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

You're all welcome! Hope the sourdough works well for you, and you enjoy many loaves of good bread (not to mention pancakes).


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

Hi, I usually don't read the survival and preparedness forum so missed your offer of sourdough starter. I loved the PBS show about Dick Proenneke and would love to have some of his starter. If you have stopped sending I can understand that. If you want to take a break and send some later I would be most appreciative. Thanks, Rita My address is: ( sent to Mom's of 4 via PM - Angie)


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

This was the first time I'd looked at this thread -- I love sourdough, but can't eat wheat anymore, and with diabetes have even had to sharply curtail the gluten-free breads. It sounds like a great project! (And by the way, it is possible to make gluten-free sourdough breads -- I've done that.)

Someone up there commented that it had been easier to make a good starter when they were living in Alaska. I think there's a reason for that. I tried to make bread many years ago when we were living in Florida briefly, and it got wild yeasts in it and tasted bad. I think that the warmer the climate, the more of those wild yeasts there are; conversely, the colder the climate, the fewer there are. So it's easier to make a good starter in a cold climate like Alaska, than in a sub-tropical climate like Florida. Someplace like Ohio would be in the middle -- it might be easier to get a good starter going in the winter, than in the hot summer.

Kathleen


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Mods, I PMed Rita about removing her name and address from the thread, but if she doesn't come back right away, can you do it? I have her address and will send her some sourdough, but I don't want the whole world seeing her address.

Thanks!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Moms of 4 - I deleted her address. Thanks for notifying and also sending the starters.

Angie


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> This was the first time I'd looked at this thread -- I love sourdough, but can't eat wheat anymore, and with diabetes have even had to sharply curtail the gluten-free breads. It sounds like a great project! (And by the way, it is possible to make gluten-free sourdough breads -- I've done that.)
> 
> Someone up there commented that it had been easier to make a good starter when they were living in Alaska. I think there's a reason for that. I tried to make bread many years ago when we were living in Florida briefly, and it got wild yeasts in it and tasted bad. I think that the warmer the climate, the more of those wild yeasts there are; conversely, the colder the climate, the fewer there are. So it's easier to make a good starter in a cold climate like Alaska, than in a sub-tropical climate like Florida. Someplace like Ohio would be in the middle -- it might be easier to get a good starter going in the winter, than in the hot summer.
> 
> Kathleen


This is interesting, and maybe why mine took the first time with the wild yeasts. I started it in January. And it seemed to do much better in the cooler temps on the counter than in the warm protection of the microwave above the stove.


----------



## snakeshooter1 (Mar 8, 2009)

i'd love some too please


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Mom Of Four~I recently purchased a Euro-Pro full sized crock pot, and it came with a very small (1 to 1 1/2 cups) mini crock pot with a loose fitting plastic lid. I immediately thought "What a useless thing this is!" I don't do chocolate dips, or fondue, and you can't cook anything in it, just warm it up. Apparently it was meant that I saw this thread with your generous offer. 

If you still feel like sharing, I'm PMing you my address. Thank you for being so caring about others, it restores my faith in a topsy turvey world.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for editing her post, Angie!

Earthsheltered, that crock was just waiting for some sourdough! I hope it's big enough, since mine is about quart sized.

I've got five new requests this week, and I'll get them mailed out as soon as the new batch is dried. Please remember, if you want some, to send me a personal message with your name and address.


----------



## colemank (Jul 8, 2007)

I just sent you a P.M. Thanks so much. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

I received my starter--thank you so much! I want to get it going but I don't have a stoneware crock. Is it okay to use a Mason jar? This is what I used with my sourdough starter that was kept in the refrigerator.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Any type of jar, crock, container will work just fine. Just make sure it has a loose fitting lid to let air in and keep gnats out.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

If you use a mason jar, you can put a square of tight-weave muslin (not gauze) over the top and fasten it down with the screw ring. 

Kathleen


----------



## woodsman (Dec 8, 2008)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> This was the first time I'd looked at this thread -- I love sourdough, but can't eat wheat anymore, and with diabetes have even had to sharply curtail the gluten-free breads. It sounds like a great project! (And by the way, it is possible to make gluten-free sourdough breads -- I've done that.)
> 
> Someone up there commented that it had been easier to make a good starter when they were living in Alaska. I think there's a reason for that. I tried to make bread many years ago when we were living in Florida briefly, and it got wild yeasts in it and tasted bad. I think that the warmer the climate, the more of those wild yeasts there are; conversely, the colder the climate, the fewer there are. So it's easier to make a good starter in a cold climate like Alaska, than in a sub-tropical climate like Florida. Someplace like Ohio would be in the middle -- it might be easier to get a good starter going in the winter, than in the hot summer.
> 
> Kathleen


I'm in the tropics and I must say that the most important thing when it comes to starting sourdough from scratch is perseverance. I started one - it went moldy. I changed dishes, flour mix, cover and placement. Started another - same thing. I started two more in yet 2 different places. Both came out good this time. Now my kitchen back then was basically a screened porch so the key seemed to be keeping it away from dust and who knows what else was coming through the screen. But once you get a good culture going it will out compete whatever it is that's trying to invade it.

Also, you gotta feed it regularly. I keep mine in a steel bowl loosely covered with saran wrap. After feeding I let it sit in room temp (80 deg F) for about 3 hrs and then to the fridge for up to a week. Before the feeding I give it about 3 hrs to get to the room temp too.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks so much for the dried sour dough. I'm looking forward to trying it. Ann


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I would love some & I noticed Indiana wasn't on your list of places you sent too.  I will PM you my address. Thanks!


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

If you are still sending out the sourdough starter I would love to try it. I tried making some before and it didn't turn out. I am very fond of sourdough bread and would love to be able to make my own. Thank you so much for your offer. Will PM address.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I sent you a pm. If you are still sending out starters I would also love to have some =) Thank you so much!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I just mailed off 10 envelopes today, so I'm getting upward towards 100 requests. I'm so pleased that Richard Proenneke's sourdough is being enjoyed by so many people who might otherwise never know more about him than the PBS show.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Mom Of Four, just wanted to say thank you again for sharing Mr. Proenneke's sourdough. This is the most active starter I've ever had, and it rises really well, we just love it. Just pulled these rolls out of the oven. This is my grandmother's cinnamon roll recipe that I pm'd you awhile back. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

My mom had starter that we named Henry. Henry lived in the corner cupboard and was old enough to tell stories about WWII when he was just a lad in short pants. Henry was was a VERY prolific guy. And cranky. If we forgot he was around, he'd remind us by oozing out the cupboard. 

I miss Henry. He lives on in his children I hope...many times he was, er, cloned for friends of my mother. When she became ill, Henry himself just withered away 

Ah....methinks it's time to start up a new Henry


----------



## frankcassiesmom (Sep 28, 2004)

I'd LOOOOVE some! Off to PM you and see if you're still sending. 

Thanks!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I got the starter...I cant wait to try this. And those rolls look divine!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Chalk Creek, I've got your recipe printed off and ready to use when I have a little time. Hubby has been traveling, which means I'm doing the headless Mom with all the kids. So my sourdough has been sitting neglected on the kitchen windowsill. But those look so yummy!!

I filled three requests this week, so I think the total is at 101 or 102 now. I'm still happy to share with anyone who wants it - just PM me and give me the name and address.

WisconsinAnn, that's a sweet story. Maybe I'll name mine Dick, and hope he lasts as long as Henry did. Mr. Proenneke's sourdough is very forgiving and patient.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Mom of Four, how funny, I named mine Dickie (no disrespect intended, it just sort of fits it). I proofed that batch of rolls twice, didn't mean to, but got too busy to finish them after the first proof. They just kept on rising and really crowded themselves. Came out very fluffy and nice. I love this starter!


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Chalk Creek, I've got your recipe printed off and ready to use when I have a little time. Hubby has been traveling, which means I'm doing the headless Mom with all the kids. So my sourdough has been sitting neglected on the kitchen windowsill. But those look so yummy!!
> 
> I filled three requests this week, so I think the total is at 101 or 102 now. I'm still happy to share with anyone who wants it - just PM me and give me the name and address.
> 
> WisconsinAnn, that's a sweet story. Maybe I'll name mine Dick, and hope he lasts as long as Henry did. Mr. Proenneke's sourdough is very forgiving and patient.


I'm so depressed. I killed my sourdough :shrug: that Mom_of_four was kind enough to send to me. I think it was too warm. But I'm not sure, I have a bad history with sourdough starter.  Apparently it is not forgiving enough for a slacker like me.

I hate to ask you to send me more Mof4, I'll send you postage if you do? I think I'll skip the crock next time, it wasn't big enough anyway for the second addition of flour, and you can't regulate the temp. Its supposed to just keep stuff warm, but it does whatever it wants to. :grit:


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

No, no, I don't want postage. Just PM me your name and address again and I'll send some more. Where did you keep your sourdough once you had it mixed up? In PA you should be able to keep it on the kitchen counter or windowsill and it will do well. Mine is sluggish at night and early in the morning, and gets a little bubbly in the afternoon sunshine. This summer I'll probably keep it in the fridge between uses so it doesn't get too hot. You only have to keep it extra warm for the first few days until it gets established.

As a past killer of sourdough I feel your pain. But I'll send you more!


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

PM sent. I kept in on the counter, in the warmest part of the kitchen. Its actually warmer in the LR, but I knew the dogs would not have been able to resist it in there, no where is high enough. 

My sun porch gets nice and warm once the sun is up, I just have to remember to move it before the sun goes down. 

I assume a non-metal dish is best?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Someone in this thread said they keep theirs in a stainless steel bowl covered with plastic wrap, so I'm not sure the container matters. Before I got my crock I used a glass jar with holes poked in the lid. Maybe try a cooler place this time, since it came from Alaska it might do better. We keep our house pretty cool in the winter, about 60F, although my starter always gets afternoon sunshine and warms up a little.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Don't feel bad, I killed mine too.  Can I get another start?? Please?? If you need my address again, let me know.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wendy, I don't have your address anymore. Please PM it again and I'll send you some more.


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

I just got mine- thank you! I am a little afraid to start it up after seeing others kill theirs. I am sometimes forgetful so might not feed it like I should. It is still pretty cold in the house right now. I think I will wait a month or so until it warms some before starting mine. I assume it will hold quite awhile in the dry state- correct?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

yes, it should last a long time the way you received it. Don't be afraid to get it started - out of 100 samples I sent out only a couple didn't live, and I'm sending another try to them. Do you have an electric or gas oven? I used the oven light to keep mine warm when I first started it. Once it was established it seems to like the cool temps in my house. Good luck with it, either way!


----------



## sjens (Mar 27, 2009)

I would love to get some sourdough starter from you. Is it to late?


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

Me too!

I'm actually discussing this with my sons (the science behind it) and would love to show them how it works!!!

Sending you a PM


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

I would love some...and I know DH and DSS would too. I have never done this before, so I hope I don't kill it. You are very generous :bow: I will PM you.
Cindy


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Never too late! Every time this thread is bumped I get a half dozen requests, but I'm still happy to share with whomever PMs me to ask. I have plenty dried now, so I can mail it out the next day. It would be great if anyone could post pics of breads they've made using his sourdough. And if yours died, don't be shy - just send me a PM and I'll send you another start.

I just fed "Dick" today and was thinking of all the people on this board who have some. I hope you're enjoying it, and remember the history behind it.


----------



## mandiex4 (Mar 21, 2009)

I would love to try some of this! I have a couple of frozen ones in my freezer, but would like to try yours...thanks you so much.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm about ready to give up-My starter didn't even live--for me to kill it. I think its like Ferns for me--I baby it to death. I think I did everything right, it just never bubbled!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ceresone, I'd be happy to send you some more to try again! Was the water possibly too hot when you dissolved the crumbles? Was the house perhaps too cold to get it bubbling?

Just PM me your address again....


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I would love to try--once more. I kept it close to the fireplace (wood heat), possibly it was cooler at night, but I'm thinking I might be hopeless--LOL. 
You are so nice.


----------



## wyndchym (Jun 23, 2002)

Mom_of_Four, Thank you so much for sharing your Dick Proenneke sourdough starter with us! In the past we've tried making our own starter, and activating purchased starters, with no success. They always ended up smelling puky. :grit: 

We've named ours DJ (Dick Jr)  and he is doing great! Here is DJ at 4 days old...









The black line on the bowl shows how much he grew after his morning feeding on day 4...









We were anxious to try him out, so tonight we made pancakes. They were delicous, and we know the taste will get even better with age!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

YUM! Those look so good! I'm so happy your starter took off like that, and I hope you get lots of good pancakes and loaves of bread from it. Mine looks just like that after I feed it....never foamy, just bubbly and sour smelling. Thanks for posting those great pictures!


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

Mom of Four,
I just wanted to let you know that I received my starter in the mail yesterday :bouncy: Thanks you so much! I will let you know how it turns out.
Cindy


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I can't believe I missed this thread! I had a great sourdough starter when I was in HS, made pancakes all the time with it. I've been thinking about trying to get a starter going again....and then I read here. I'd love to have a start of "Dick"! I'll PM my addy to you. Thank you so much for doing this for all of us.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Got your PM, ManyGoats, and I'll mail you some this week. Dick can't wait to come live at your house too...


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

The following are pictures from SweetBabyJane, using the sourdough I sent her. Another delicious pancake breakfast, some rolls she made, and a photo of "Dickie" being fed.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

My second starter is doing great! I made some bread today & it is wonderful. Especially with homemade apple butter! Thank you so much!! I am going to give some starts to my sister-in-law & sister.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm glad, Wendy! Not sure what happened the first time, but now that it's going it should last forever.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you, Lisa - I got my starter last week, but didn't have a chance to thank you for it until now! I think I'm going to only start half of Dickie, just in case, and save the rest in case I do it in.  All the pics of pancakes, etc have my mouth watering. <where is that drooling smilie when I need it>


----------



## frankcassiesmom (Sep 28, 2004)

I'll take pictures of my next batch of bread. I'm doing 100% whole wheat and the starter is thriving and my bread was fantastic! Even got a "so how many loaves a week can you make of this?" So with HIM, it must be good lol.


----------



## 54BelAir (Jan 10, 2008)

My starter just never started. On Day 3, I thought _maybe_ I saw a couple of bubbles, then nothing the next day. Then streaky black icky stuff. I guess this is one thing I won't be able to do. No telling what happened - maybe high mold count in the air.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

54, I'd be happy to send you another try if you PM me your address again. 

I wonder if it matters *when* I dry the sourdough - like right after I feed it when it's most active, a few days later when it's just mildly active, or when it's done "eating" and needs to be fed again. Most of what I've dried has been a day or so after I fed it - but the few people who haven't had luck with the starter might be the unfortunate guinea pigs in this experiment. 

Anyone else had their starter fail?


----------



## PoorLiLRichGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

Bump for fun 

Sent you a PM. Not sure if I killed it or if it was just too worn out from the trip but it's just lying there with it's tongue hanging out, lol!
Oh man those pancakes look good too. 

-PLRG :benice:


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Check your PMs, PLRG!


----------



## 54BelAir (Jan 10, 2008)

My starter is going very well, thanks! I think the first one got too warm. I read somewhere on the internet that if starter gets above 95 degrees, the heat will kill it. So this time I kept it in the dining room, instead of near the stove. Perfect!

Made a really nice sourdough pizza. I would give you a picture, but I just don't feel like crawling under the desk to get to the usb port way in the back of my tower!


----------



## AlyCarm (Nov 12, 2008)

Yahoo!!!! I just got mine in the mail!! And in Canada too 

Thank you so much Mom of Four!! It is sitting and dissolving in the water at the moment, just gonna add the flour soon. Thank you, thank you THANK YOU!!!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

You're the first "foreign" one I've sent, Aly, and I'm glad it arrived. Quickly too, I don't think it was a full week.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

I would really love to try this but before you commit you should probably know that I am a confirmed killer of sourdough starters! If you are kind enough to send me some I will do my very best not to kill it . I think I will be calling mine "Richard", it has that regal distinguished sound and since his Dad's name is Dick, well it's only fitting .

Sending a pm.............


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

hee hee....I like your sense of humor. I think Richard will do just fine at your house.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

How long can it stay in the dry state before you have to revive it?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm guessing it would be fine for a year - it's similar to packaged yeast, dormant and ready to be brought back to life. I keep my extra dried sourdough in a ziplock on the door of my freezer.


----------



## babygoats! (May 9, 2005)

I hope you're still doing this...I just sent you a pm.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, I just printed off an envelope to mail some to you.


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

Mom_of_Four, I just saw this thread, would love some...will send you a pm. Thanks SOO much in advance..


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Four new ones ready to mail out tomorrow morning....I think it's up to 120 now, but I lost count. I think of it as Richard Proenneke's fan club.


----------



## frontiergal (Oct 3, 2002)

I recieved the starter but haven't had a chance to use it yet since I am not home to keep it going. Will start it in a month or so. Thanks again,Heidi


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad you got it, FrontierGal. Post some pics of what you make with him if you can.

RockyGlen, I got your PM and will send you some. Your PM mailbox is full so I couldn't reply there.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Glad you got it, FrontierGal. Post some pics of what you make with him if you can.
> 
> RockyGlen, I got your PM and will send you some. Your PM mailbox is full so I couldn't reply there.



Fixed it, thank you!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

dancingfatcat said:


> I would really love to try this but before you commit you should probably know that I am a confirmed killer of sourdough starters! If you are kind enough to send me some I will do my very best not to kill it . I think I will be calling mine "Richard", it has that regal distinguished sound and since his Dad's name is Dick, well it's only fitting .
> 
> Sending a pm.............


Hi DFC! You need to empty our your inbox so I can send you a PM!


----------



## jmorriso (Jun 10, 2009)

I found this thread through a google search. This is awesome! I'm a big Dick Proenneke fan. I had some links to share that I think you'll be interested in. I'm currently reading "One Man's Wilderness" I've watched the "Alone in the Wilderness" several times and I'm trying to get a hold of the other two videos: "Alaska Silence and Solitude" and "The Frozen North". I did also find the more of Dick's journal entries have been edited and published by the Alaskan Parks Division and its available to download for free from them!!! Here is a link to download the .pdf file. I got the link from wikipedia so if you don't trust me (which you shouldn't I'm a first time poster!!!) go to wikipedia and search for Dick Proenneke and at the bottom you'll see the link:

http://www.nps.gov/history/history/online_books/lacl/proenneke.pdf

As for sourdough I'd love to have some of Dick's starter. Everytime I read an entry about his sourdough flapjacks my mouth waters. Have you thought about having people send you a self-addressed envelope? It'd save you some money on stamps. I just sent one myself to get an Oregon Trail starter. You can read about that here: 

http://home.att.net/~carlsfriends/


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I got your PM and will send you some out this week...don't be a stranger!


----------



## HossBluto (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank you very much for the starter. My first batch went like crazy. I made bread but covered it while it was raising in the bread pans at it rose so much so fast it burst out the side and then flattened out the dough. It was still tasty though. This starter is awesome. I then dried the rest of the first batch and ground it up. Then I took some of the ground starter and started it again and made this bread here in the pics. Not perfect but it was good. I am going to have a healthy supply of this starter. My next test will be to bake bread it the dutch ovens. I am going to make the pancakes this weekend when the family comes over for the 4th.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yummy! I can almost smell it!

Also I'd like to thank "Deb" for the lovely surprise she sent me last week. I don't keep anyone's addresses or names with usernames so I don't have any way to PM a thank you. Those pot holders were just what I needed - and I love the color because they won't show stains.

jmorriso, I haven't asked anyone to send stamped envelopes - it's just easier to do it this way. I've lost count of how many I've sent but it's over 120. Every week a request or two shows up in my PM inbox. But I've "met" some of the nicest people ever this way. And it makes me happy to share Richard Proenneke's sourdough.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

"Mom of Four", do you still have some to send out? I just pm'd you with my address if you do. Thank you so much.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

mosepijo, I got your PM and will send you some this week. I always have some dried in the freezer since I started this project.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Bumping this thread, wondering if anyone would like a starter. FairviewFarms reminded me that it's been a year since I started it. Mine is still going strong and the starter I dried is available for anyone interested. Please read this whole thread before asking questions - we covered it all.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

*Happy Anniversary!*

While I haven't had mine quite a year yet it is going strong. I've used it in coffee cake, biscuits, pancakes and muffins.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

FairviewFarms had a great idea - anyone who got a starter from me please let us know how it's going. If it died, I can replace it. If it's working well, please post and let use know. I use mine about twice a week for two loaves of bread and then either biscuits or pancakes/muffins/french toast. I keep it on my windowsill in winter when it's cool, and in the fridge in the summer.

I'm sure Richard Proenneke would be delighted to know his sourdough has been passed along to so many people. I'd love to thank him myself for it!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## pops550 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi,if your offer still holds,I sent you a PM. I just stumbled on your post and have enjoyed reading it.
Thanks Carl


----------



## jean in mo. (May 31, 2002)

Hi, I sent u a pm. If your still sending out the sourdough I would love some. I just read the entire thread and enjoyed reading it also. Thanks, Jean


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Mom of four, read the entire thread and the pictures are making me drool, LOL.
I would love to try some of this ageless starter and sending a PM.
I found the story behind this starter and some of its origin very interesting and include it below for others to read, thanks so much !


> Dick Proenneke loved THIS sourdough!
> 
> In 1968 a small Cessna dropped a man on the edge of a remote lake deep within the interior of Alaska. He methodically set about crafting the trees of the nearby woods into a home. Sawdust grew thick below his feet as walls of stacked logs rose - one man's castle, in one man's wilderness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Its too bad that the local PBS channel only runs Dick's program once during their fund raisers, I do so enjoy them. I would take you up on the starter, but I am pretty danged good at killing them off  

Well, let me put it another way-I am never too sure that the starter is working like it's supposed to, based on appearance and odor. Any sure-fire tips for that?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Pouncer, unless it has mold on it, or smells really bad, it's good. If you feed it and it gets kind of bubbly, it's good. If it makes a layer of watery alcohol on top, it's good. I had one batch go bad on me, and there was no question that it was spoiled - it smelled like carrion and had pink and green mold growing in it. 

I just feed mine whenever I use some out of it, stir it every couple of days, and if I'm not going to use it for a while I keep it in the fridge so it will go dormant. I had bad luck with a couple of other sourdough starters I tried, but this one is very forgiving and easy to take care of.

For everyone who sent me a PM, I'll get some mailed out to you with instructions this coming week. No need to send me a stamp!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Just mailed out 12 envelopes this morning! Ann in PA, I sent you some of my liquid starter too, just in case. 

Let me know how they work, or if you need a replacement.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Bumping this thread, wondering if anyone would like a starter. FairviewFarms reminded me that it's been a year since I started it. Mine is still going strong and the starter I dried is available for anyone interested. Please read this whole thread before asking questions - we covered it all.



I would love some.. I have pm'd my address.. thank you so much!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I have DP's PBS on VHS somewhere in my house! I'd love to get some starter if you still have some....PMing!

I've eaten salmon that I've caught cooked on an open fire in Alaska....nothing compares to the fishing or the taste! That's living IMO.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

mpillow said:


> I have DP's PBS on VHS somewhere in my house! I'd love to get some starter if you still have some....PMing!
> 
> I've eaten salmon that I've caught cooked on an open fire in Alaska....nothing compares to the fishing or the taste! That's living IMO.



Oh stop.. you will make me home sick for Alaksa.. I dearly loved that place...I lived there for awhile in the 90's.. never ever have I ever felt so geographically balanced...I miss it terribly even though I love Louisiana ( which is my true home)..I loved the sourdough there and the salmon.. mmmm


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

Sending you a pm as well. While I bake regular yeast bread weekly, I've never tried making sourdough myself, so I'm very excited to attempt this. Thank you for your offer!


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks Mom of Four! got my starter monday, fed it late monday, and baked my first bread last night.

i use fresh-ground 100% whole wheat for all my baking, and don't keep any white flour in the house, so i wasn't sure if i was going to have problems or not. it didn't seem to bubble and double in size, but i could definitely smell the sour, and seemed to have a few small bubbles, so i fed it again anyway. 

baked last night. takes a *long* time to rise, as noted in the instructions. i'll start the next one earlier in the day, or do it overnight. just didn't have the patience to wait any more so i stuck it in the oven! hopefully with a little more practice, i'll get a better rise, but it still tastes great, and not bad for a first try.










it tastes really good! sorry i don't have a 'scratch and sniff' pic for ya, but trust me, everyone will want this! i've already got one starter as backup in the fridge, a second one as the primary one of the fridge, and one starter on my counter that's going to be the beginning of sourdough pancakes tomorrow. already contemplating making some sourdough bagels too. cinnamon raisin sourdough bagels? i think it might be really tasty. if not, then sourdough plain whole wheat bagels would make a pretty tasty sandwich i think.

hope the pic gives a little nudge to anyone on the fence thinking about trying this. and thanks again Mom of Four for helping so many people with sourdough! :goodjob: :bouncy:

--sgl


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

And on the 4th day we had sourdough starter from Mom of Four bubbling nicely. 
We just happened to have a perfect crock for the occasion too.








[/IMG]

So we started off the day with Blueberry pancakes, they were delicious, all three of us loved the flavor!








[/IMG]

Then we decided to make a couple loaves of bread , also excellent tasting








[/IMG]

I think we are going to enjoy having this starter around !

Thanks again Mom of Four.!!


----------



## NicoleandBrian (Feb 1, 2006)

Got the starter last week! Thank you so much! Can't wait to try it out this week.

Woodsy, your bread looks delicious!!!!! Was it the recipe that came with the starter? I'm also jealous of your spider plants. Mine died in the fall and I can't find another one anywhere.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks, thats the bread and pancake recipe that came with the starter.
We do brush on a little melted margarine to the tops of the loaves before baking, gives them a softer crust and deep golden brown look.
edit: we did cheat a little bit on these first loaves , used a packet of active dry yeast in the mix due to time constraints, cut the rise time in about 1/2 ,note the nice rise on the loaves. Next time no cheating, LOL


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

For those who are still waiting (8 of you) for the starter in the mail, I apologize for the delay. It was a busy week and I didn't get it mailed out. Next week, I promise.

Woodsy and sgl, those look delicious!


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Mom of Four--my starter came today! I'm very excited. I followed the directions and I can't wait for it to start bubbling  

Cheryl


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I got 13 of them mailed after my last post - you should all get yours in the next day or two. Except for the one from Canada - that will take a couple more days.


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

PM'd you.
You are so nice to do this!


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

This sourdough bread also makes excellent French Toast.
Made two more loaves of sourdough bread this week, took all day to rise w/o adding any store bought yeast but they came out very good.
Do any of you add vital gluten to your sourdough bread mixes for better rise and lighter texture ?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I add some sourdough to my egg mixture when making French toast - it gives a nice taste even if I use regular bread. 

I add vital gluten to my sourdough, but many others don't. I think it was Tracy Rimmer on this board who said that vital gluten is highly processed and she doesn't use it. I'm still working on making nice, light loaves that slice well for sandwiches. I have better luck when I use white flour, but I'm trying to switch over to mostly home ground whole wheat.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

Got mine yesterday - thanks so much!! I'll be starting it over the weekend.


----------



## Rockyshore (Jul 5, 2009)

I got my starter a couple of weeks ago and made my first loaves. They turned out great for someone that had never made bread before. I made a couple of mistakes, but I know how to fix those and will be trying again. I've already given out some of my starter to my brother and he is ready to try his first loaves. Thanks so much Mof4!!


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Mom of Four for the starter. I plan on activating it soon!


----------



## James&Lorraine (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi MomOfFour,
I am sending you a PM, thank you so much!

Lorraine


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Got mine! Thank you so much!

Its brewing beside the wood stove..._tiny bubbles..._ a song about sour dough...


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd love to see some photos of bread, pancakes or biscuits from the sourdough, if you have time. I'm so pleased to pass along Richard Proenneke's sourdough to my fellow homesteaders, knowing he'd also be flattered and pleased to have us using it.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

We pumped out 2 more loaves today, experimented with some WW flour in the mix today, about 1 1/2 cups worth. It changed the texture and color some(darker, crustier) and it had
hardly any sourdough flavor but was very tasty just the same. 
We've been keeping the starter in the fridge in between weekly bakings.
Looks like the starter is here to stay ! :bouncy:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

We had blueberry pancakes for lunch yesterday...YUM!

This morning I've got some bread dough rising...I used 1/3 whole wheat and some brown sugar.....filled up my milk pail with hot water and put the bowl o' dough on top for warmth and encouragement.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

If Bonnie is reading this thread - your sourdough envelope came back today as "undeliverable as addressed". I don't know if I copied it wrong, or something else happened. Please PM me! I don't keep anyone's address after I answer your PM and address the envelope....

Mpillow, glad you're enjoying the starter.


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

I got mine yesterday and am thrilled! Can't wait to get it started (which I'll do this afternoon). I told DH about the story behind the starter and he thinks it's so neat to have a "heritage" starter. He's telling everyone he knows the story. Thanks so much Mom_ of _Four!


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

We cant take it any more. if you are still sending out the starter we would like to try it. Fair warning we have had 3 different homemade bread makers in our home to show us how to make bread. One lady makes 9 loaves a week for her large family. ours is still a complete failure. The biscusts are in high demand for pucks through..I will pm you


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Got mine! Thank you so very much!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm so glad everyone is enjoying it! I have a few more requests waiting to be mailed out, but I'll get to them this week.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I didn't add any extra yeast....really pleased with texture and flavor!

My other loaf was Cinnamon/sugar/butter swirl---no photo available...it was delicious!

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c395/mpillow/100_0401.jpg


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I can almost taste that loaf, mpillow! I have six requests that have been in my PM inbox for a week, which should be mailed tomorrow.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Whole wheat sourdough crusted mexican pizza...sinful!
recipe for crust (i used 1/2 c WW flour 1c white)...find the recipe that calls for 
1.5 c starter....I pre-cooked the crust a bit about 18 inches round BTW
http://www.breadtopia.com/pizza-dough-recipe/
then mix a can of refried beans and tomato sauce(8oz) as your pizza sauce...mix grated cheddar and mozz together sprinkle w/ oregano and cook at 400 until cheese is brown at edges. Let it cool a bit then slice

In a bowl mix 1c favorite salsa and 1c sour cream...lather your slice of pizza with this mixture.

Pray to God that your pants still fit in the morning!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

What are you trying to do, torture us? That sounds sinfully delicious! We love Mexican food so I might try that tomorrow on our normal pizza night.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I used a lot of cornmeal to keep the crust from sticking to pan (set pan on my stone in the oven) and also on the topside of the pizza while spreading....it adds to the texture and Mexican nature of the pie....
There wasn't enough...(sigh)


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

i made sourdough cinnamon-raisin bagels with home-ground whole wheat. the slightly sour bread contrasting with the sweet raisins is pretty good. 
--sgl


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you for the sourdough starter! You are an angel!


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

We have made 8 loaves of sourdough bread since activating the starter 20 days ago.
And, have not bought any store bread since. Much better knowing the bread we are eating isn't full of stuff and preservatives you don't need, and inexpensive too!
Biscuits today !


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you so much for sending me some starter....It's crossed the border and slowly making it way back up north....lol


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

we got our starter in todays mail..thank you very much.. I am going to the gulf of mexico for a week of deep sea fishing next week and DW has to do all the chores so it will be a week before we can start..again thank you


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Are you still providing starter to HTers? I'm slow to get on the bandwagon but would like the starter too. Will send PM...Thank you!


----------



## Natalie Rose (Jan 14, 2010)

I got my starter in today's mail, Thank You so much for the lovely gesture and your generosity.
You have brought a little happiness and alotta bread to many.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

You're all welcome! It makes me happy to share it. I have another few PMs waiting but I'll get to those this coming week. I think I've sent out over 30 starters this round!


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

I'd like some!! If you could send two that would be even better! I'd send the other to my baking sweetheart across the sea, Deodatus, in Belgium, along with some other goodies i've got set aside for that Man'o'mine. Just let me know what I've got to do, please! Thank you so much for offering again.

I.S.


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm feelin' the LOVE!

bubble bubble
bubble bubble bubble


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

We bought another farm, so I have lost my starter...I can not find it anywhere....Could I get you to resend me a starter?...It is amazing what you find and what you lose when you moved, especially after 11 years at the same place....:hammer:-MissKitty


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Miss Kitty, send me a PM and I'll send you another start.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Mom of Four, I got the starter, thank you so much! It will have to wait until I return from a short vacation, but I can't wait to start using it


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Got ours in! We are moving to the farm over the next few weeks but are really looking forward to activating it and start coking once we get over there. thanks!


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

My starter arrived. Thank you so much...can't wait to taste that first loaf of bread.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

Mom of Four. I got back from the gulf and got the starter going now, all is going as you told me to do , cant wait till sunday to try the bread or maybe the biscuts. God bless you for sharing, Wally


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks mom.i got mine yesterday but will be a few days before i start it. i made 2 loaves of bread this week from a recipe link that nw rancher posted on singletree. if you like baking bread this one was different. made a great grilled cheese sandwich a bit ago with it.

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/08/dining/081mrex.html?_r=2


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

I had been useing a 12 hour rise with 6 cups of flour and 1/4 teaspoon of yeast. I used same recipe subbing 1 cup of starter for yeast. It is called sourdough for a reason. I think I need to cut the rise time or leave out the sugar. As the bread was very SOUR. A beautiful rise and consistancy.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

I got my starter the other day! THANKS! Now what would be the "ideal" container and size? I know a lot of people use what they have but i thought i would see if there was any consensus on what to use. Thanks


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I love the pottery crock I got from King Arthur Flour because it has a loose fitting lid and looks "homey" on the counter. But you can use anything from a canning jar to a bowl, as long as it has a cover to keep gnats out and allow the starter to breathe. You should choose something with about a quart capacity, to allow it to foam up a little. I've got a couple of requests waiting to be mailed, but as of today I've sent out 55 starters since this thread was bumped.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

You sent me some last year and I killed it within a day. I put it in my crockpot on low..unbeknownst to me my low is quite high and fried my poor lil starter.
If you would be kind enought to send a starter killer more I would try again.
PS..I only even ask because you shared your oven experience and I didn't feel quite so stupid. Thanks lori


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Six weeks and 12 loaves later our starter is thriving here in the north.
Made a thick sliced sandwich with some and took it on a winter hike to 4,000' last week, 
wicked good tasting up there, sticks to the ribs too !


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

lamanchalover, you make me feel better. I killed mine too - have tried repeatedly to revive it, and it's not happening. I really liked that it smelled really sour to start with, which I like.

Would you be willing to send me a replacement also - If I promise to keep it off the top of the gas stove which is heating the whole room (just with it's pilot flames) ? I feel really stupid to have done that!!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Anyone who lost theirs, just PM me your name and address again. I have killed several starters in the past (not this one) so don't feel bad. I'd be happy to send another one.

Please keep your starter in a warm area, but not too hot, for the first few days. A pilot light on the stove or the light on an electric stove is perfect. If you have a warm, sunny window, that can work too. But too much heat will kill the starter, and too little heat will never get it going. If it gets over about 90F it will die - LaMoncha is right, I fired up my oven once to bake, forgetting that my starter was in there. oops!

I'm happy to send another one to those whose starters didn't start - just send me a PM.


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

Is there a thread on here of sourdough recipes? Or is there a good cookbook?


----------



## nana-san (Sep 22, 2006)

Mom of Mom,

My sourdough starter made it all the way to Japan. That you so much for being generous. I appreciate it.

nana-san


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

Mom of four, thanks again for the starter. But as usual it flopped on DW and my self. We followed the direction to the letter so we think. The starter smelled great and would really like to make bread. We were talking where the problem could be..We left the starter in the oven one thermometer read 75 degrees and the other read 85 degrees.We let it raise twice but the bread did not raise , after baking it was 2-3 inches tall and tasted great but was very heavy on texture. The remaing starter is in the refrig..i need you bread maker to please give me some advise on what we need to do so when can enjoy this bread


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Got mine today!!!! YES!!
When I showed my dh, he DID say he was suprised that baggie of powder made it thru the mail without being opened and repackaged!! LOL!!!
Lordy Mercy, I cannot wait to get a batch started!! I'll risk the USPostal Inspector for awsome Sourdough Starter, ANYDAY!!!:hobbyhors

Thank you,Thank you!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I got mine today!!

My dh did remark he was suprised that little baggie of white powder, made it thru the mail without being opened and repackaged!! 
We had a big laugh!!

Thank you! Thank you!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry, I did not mean to double post... Our electricity is flickering due to the high winds we are experiencing.


----------



## rightathome (Feb 10, 2009)

I would love to give this a try! We love sourdough but I haven't been successful at catching any wild. Will PM you!


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm thinking I may have killed mine. I've been keeping it in a quart size mason jar with the thin lid just laying on top. I've been pouring off the alcohol buildup and feeding it. Today I noticed that there's mold spots on the upper portion of the jar.  It looks really awful. I'm assuming it's no longer usable, but thought I would ask first.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Just for the record, I lost my starter right after it arrived and couldn't imagine where I put it. Almost three years later I found it while looking for some papers. The envelope got mixed in with a stack of tax papers. 

I activated it immediately after finding it and it started bubbling that first day. I've fed it a few times and use only filtered water from my Berkey because of the minerals, etc. in my well water. It's a thing of beauty but I've been too busy to use it yet. I'm aiming for pancakes tomorrow.

So for the record, you can safely say it lasts three years in it's dried state.

Thanks again Mof4!!!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I made the pancakes for lunch and they are hands down the best pancakes I've ever eaten. I had to force myself to stop at three.

The texture and flavor were awesome!


----------



## Savrens (Jun 23, 2007)

Reading this revival of an old post where MOF says "It came to me dried on a wooden spoon" brought to mind something I saw yesterday when I reading about brewing beer.

Quote; "There was a time when the role of yeast in brewing was unknown. In the days of the Vikings, each family had their own brewing stick that they used for stirring the wort. These brewing sticks were regarded as family heirlooms because it was the use of that stick that guaranteed that the beer would turn out right. Obviously, those sticks retained the family yeast culture. '

http://www.howtobrew.com/section1/chapter6.html

Could be another way to preserve your sourdough culture! (Do not sterilize your wooden lids!)


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Silly question perhaps.... Do you still need to use dry active yeast in breads made with a starter? I've looked at Herman bread and such and they all have active dry yeast still added. Pancakes still use baking powder and baking soda, so what's the culture for? I had hoped for a yeast alternative.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I usually add some yeast when I use the starter to make bread, just to speed things up. But if you have time, the sourdough starter will raise the bread just fine without adding any extra yeast. Pancakes and biscuits are "quick breads" and need baking powder or soda to make them rise quickly when they're cooked. The sourdough is just for flavoring with them.

Wildwood, your post made me smile. Has it been three years already? I'm glad it still worked for you. 

I've got a couple of PMs in my box that I haven't read yet. If you'd like me to send you some of the starter, just send me your name and address in a PM and I'll get it mailed out. Might be a week or two with Christmas keeping me busy, but I will get it mailed eventually!


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Mom_of_Four;
I would love to try some of your sourdough starter. I sent you a PM. Thank you so much for your genorisity! I haven't been posting on HT long enough to have seen your original post so I am very excited to try some bread made with your starter!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I know...I couldn't believe it had been that long either. Technically it will be three years next month.

I remember there being discussion about how long it would last in it's dried state and never intended to become the tester LOL.

Ironically my local PBS played the second part of "Alone in the Wilderness" yesterday and it was the first time I'd ever seen it. I caught it by accident while looking for something else. He actually raised his biscuits so technically they were probably rolls. I made time immediately to use the starter even though it's my crazy busy season and I'm so glad I did. I can see right now I'll have to keep more starter.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

My starter is still going strong, MoF! Thanks again.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Can I have some?


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Sent a PM. I eventually kill most houseplants. I've never done or seen done sourdough, but I'm hoping for better for my new sourdough pet. I've done friendship bread--that was great.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Mom of Four:

I'd love to try it. I'll send you a PM. Thank you!!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you still have some? I had some starter and it did very well, but when I had back surgery last year, my DH didn't keep it fed and I lost it. I've not been happy with my own attempts at starting my own.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I started some sourdough about two weeks ago. I have been feeding it twice a day with a little water and flour. I initially started my dough with yeast, after it got bigger and spongy looking. I cut it in half and just have been adding a little flour and water everyday to feed it and kneading that it. I 'm about ready to make a loaf of bread with one starter, and cut the other in half and make two bowls of starter from that one. I need to slice one open to see if they have good gas bubbles inside.

I made 2 loaved of regular bread with yeast yesterday. That is probably the best smell in the world ...... homemade bread.

Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

Mom of Four, I would love to have a starter of sourdough from you too if you have some to spare! I will pm you. Thank you!


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

I have some in the freezer from the first go-around. Wonder if it is still good?

Hmmm
SBJ


----------



## morninglory (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank you so very much. I received my starter and when I activate it in a few days I will post pictures. It is interesting that your starter requires no sugar added into the feeding part. I have a very old starter and it is still very good but do get tired of same ole' same ole'. I am trying to dry some of my old starter to see if I can preserve it as you have this one.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

hi, i got mine, thanks! I'll be getting to it after Christmas..


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you so much; I received the starter 2 days ago. I will also post once I get the starter going. Thanks again!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I got mine yesterday. Thank-you so much.


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

I received my starter and hope to get it started this coming week. It was a nice Christmas present to find it in my mailbox. Thank you so much for sharing the starter and mailing it out.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

You're all welcome! Merry Christmas from Dick Proenneke's sourdough....


----------



## johnnyok (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Lisa, I'm sure Dick would be shocked that so many people are interested in his starter. I also think he would be very proud of the interest people have in his adventure. 
Thanks so much for your effort in keeping his memory alive!

:thumb::thumb:

John


----------



## Lazydaisy67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wonderful thread! If you guys get that starter going, it should last generations....YES generations. There are some starters in the Middle East that have been estimated at thousands of years old! 

http://www.sourdo.com/

You can buy starters from different parts of the world at that site. I'd really like to try the Egyptian. This site says the starters do better with RYE FLOUR. Might be something to try for those who had trouble with it.


----------



## Joe Jensen (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello.

It has taken me DAYS to get here to send a message but I now am a member and am allowed to : )
I realize this was posted by you in early 2009 but do you know where a person can still get some of dick proenneke sour dough starter like you had back then? I have watched his movies and read all the journals and that was one of my favorite parts of the story was him and his sour dough. I did a search because I had read about the "spoon" after reading the journals about a year and a half ago and now find myself revisiting the thought and when I did a search your post from Jan 2009 came up. Any help would be appreciated. I am not sure if you are supposed to send emails addresses through here but in case I am supposed to, here mine is, I will check here and my email so either will work.

Thank You.
Joe Jensen
[email protected]


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Joe Jensen, send me a personal message with your name and address and I'll send you some. I've had my original for about 4 years and have shared at least 200 starters with HT members.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Mom of Four, I would love to have some of the sour dough starter. I mill wheat for my bread and am very interested in trying a 100% whole wheat sour dough. I'll convert it to whole wheat gradually.

Will PM address.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I think I did something wrong. I finally located the starter I got from Mo4 and it got all bubbly. I was thrilled so I started up some bread. It took way more than the 6 cups of flour to get it beyond the sticky stage. It's now in the oven (protected) and still waiting for it to raise. It's been 6 hours already and ... nothing.... I must have done something wrong... I didn't add the yeast because I wanted a true sourdough bread. Now I'm thinking I needed the yeast as well... Sigh... I was hoping for something I wouldn't need yeast with.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Are you sure you measured the liquids right? 2 cups water, 1/2 cup sourdough, 3 tablespoons oil? If the starter was bubbly before you got started, I'm not sure what went wrong. Maybe one of our HT bread bakers can suggest something.


----------



## Joe Jensen (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for the starter you sent me. As you know my fist batch failed horribly and then you were nice enough to send me another batch including some wet starter. I tried the wet and it failed miserably and I was sure in my mind that I simply was never going to be able to try some of the Proenneke sourdough starter. I took a week off from my attempt and then carefully put the last package of the dried starter you sent into a cup and then I used a thermometer and had the water I added at 83f and then waited, an hour or so later I mixed in enough flour so it was a thick batter and let it sit in a place that was at least above 70 at all times. The first day it was dead, I knew I had failed, the next day I opened it and it was all bubbles. I was elated. The next day I fed it and it seemed to be doing well and then it stopped. Once again I figured I killed it. Last night as it looked dead I decided to put a handful of flour in it and mix it because with the water it produces it gets runny and when I woke up this morning it was all bubbles again. I am now going to dry some in case I kill it. I think what I have learned out of this experience is "don't try so hard" If you get some of this, just keep the temperature right and have some faith and leave it alone and it will come alive. Thank you Lisa, I appreciate all you did to help me.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

This thread just caught my eye. How fun!
I have no idea how to help AverageJo but had the same thought that something was measured wrong. too much oil or too much water.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad to help, Joe! Once you get it well established, it's very forgiving.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Update:
We have kept our sourdough going over 3 years now and have hardly ever bought store
bread since. There is just no comparison in taste and texture. Well worth the extra hour a week to make a couple loaves. 
It has been fun turning other people on to it too .
Most people today have no clue how it works or what it is, a lost art almost but everyone raves about it after trying it.
We find it keeps good for about 5 days on the shelf FWIW .
Thanks again Mom of Four, its awesome that you do this !


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I knew as soon as I bought the starter and tried it out that I wanted to share it on S&EP. I've learned almost everything I know about food storage and survival ideas here, and I've always felt welcome. I've made some good friends on this board, connected with members who live near me, and been encouraged when I've gotten overwhelmed by all that needs to be done. It makes me happy to share Richard Proenneke's sourdough - especially when so many people here know who he is and love his journals and videos.


----------

